# Need advice on Configuration/All Round Performance PC



## newhere (Mar 18, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 

Ans:No gaming needs, some amount of Video and Image editing. HD Video and good quality music playback. Maybe a few Statistical Packages like Matlab, Mathematica, SAS, R etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35000 to 45000 excluding Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse. Would need a good UPS as well.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 64 bit /32 bit. Would prefer installing an alternate OS (Used to find a 2 OS system to troubleshoot viruses etc. about 4-5 years back

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 Tb. Would be willing to spend some additional amount on a SSD for OS and applications in addition to standard HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I have a Dell S2240L monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Mid April

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Never built a Desktop before. Done some amount of hardware troubleshooting about 7-8 years back  Would want to assemble by myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore (S.P. Road). Open/prefer online buying provided pricing is right

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: If the stated budget is a constraint, I might be able to stretch it by 5-10k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

i5 4570 - 13k
asus b85m g - 6.3k / gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
kingston hyperx blu 4gb x 2 - 5.6k / corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsx which ever cheaper
hd 7790 - 9.3k
wd blue 1tb - 3.8k
samsung 840 pro 128gb ssd - 9k
asus odd- 1k
antec vp450p -2.7k /antec vp550p - 3.5k / seasonic s2ii 520 -4.5k
cooler master n300 -3.3k
apc 600va ups - 2.3k


----------



## newhere (Mar 19, 2014)

*Thank You very much rijinpk1 !*

Since my knowledge on current PC/computing technology can at best be rated POOR, what are the limitations and upsides of this configuration?I would be really grateful if someone could take time out and help me understand this better.

What kind of upgrades/future proofing does this config provide me?

RAM
I am trying to understand the technology here... Most recommendations i see are 4GB x 2. Is such a config better than 8GB? Why so?

GPU/Display
How important is a GPU for light/medium video/image editing? From bare specifications I believe the mobo doesnt support HDMI Output and the GPU supports. So if I need a HDMI out i need the GPU for sure. Is that right?


Prices on flipkart are much higher for each component than suggested by you. I guess I will have to head to SP Road? Anyone recommends any particular shop on SP Road?

- - - Updated - - -




> GPU/Display
> How important is a GPU for light/medium video/image editing? From bare specifications I believe the mobo doesnt support HDMI Output and the GPU supports. So if I need a HDMI out i need the GPU for sure. Is that right?



Apparently the Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H Motherboard) does have HDMI Output port. Does this mean I may not need a graphics card if I am not doing much video editing and just need image editing and HDMI playback?

I was wondering if going for the Gigabyte H87M-D3H Motherboard with the H87 Chipset is a slightly better choice although at an additional cost of about 1.2k as I read that the B85 chipset is better for / targeted towards business desktops?


----------



## newhere (Mar 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> > GPU/Display
> >
> > How important is a GPU for light/medium video/image editing? From bare specifications I believe the mobo doesnt support HDMI Output and the GPU supports. So if I need a HDMI out i need the GPU for sure. Is that right?
> 
> ...



Apparently the Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H Motherboard) does have HDMI Output port. Does this mean I may not need a graphics card for now if I am not doing much video editing and just need image editing and HDMI playback?

I can probably add a Graphics card as and when my video editing needs grow.Could you help me on this? My video editing needs are limited and may or may not exist in the future  I would like to keep the configuration future proof to some extent though

I was wondering if going for the Gigabyte H87M-D3H Motherboard (Newer chipset, more USB Ports, 3.0 in particular) with the H87 Chipset is a slightly better choice at an additional cost of about 1.2k as I read that the B85 chipset is  targeted towards business desktops?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 19, 2014)

newhere said:


> *Thank You very much rijinpk1 !*
> 
> Since my knowledge on current PC/computing technology can at best be rated POOR, what are the limitations and upsides of this configuration?I would be really grateful if someone could take time out and help me understand this better.
> 
> ...


welcome 
if you are getting, two 4gb sticks instead of single 8gb stick, you can use the ram in dual channel configuration which improves the overall performance a little bit higher than a single channel. memory intensive applications will see even more improvement. if you think you will need more ram(professional video editing or so ), get a single 8gb stick and add one later. your board supports maximum of 32gb ram. else go for two 4gb sticks.



> GPU/Display
> 
> How important is a GPU for light/medium video/image editing? From bare specifications I believe the mobo doesnt support HDMI Output and the GPU supports. So if I need a HDMI out i need the GPU for sure. Is that right?



that depends on the apps you may use. some use cuda alone which is supported by only nvidia gpus. anyhow most apps now use open cl acceleration where an amd gpu will have an advantage due to its superior open cl performance.


> Prices on flipkart are much higher for each component than suggested by you. I guess I will have to head to SP Road? Anyone recommends any particular shop on SP Road?



visit ankit infotech. flipkart is mostly overpriced.

- - - Updated - - -



newhere said:


> *
> Apparently the Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H Motherboard) does have HDMI Output port. Does this mean I may not need a graphics card if I am not doing much video editing and just need image editing and HDMI playback?
> *


*
then you are fine without gpu. save some cash.



			I was wondering if going for the Gigabyte H87M-D3H Motherboard with the H87 Chipset is a slightly better choice although at an additional cost of about 1.2k as I read that the B85 chipset is better for / targeted towards business desktops?
		
Click to expand...


h87 is better than b85 chipset.you can go for it. there is nothing like  B85 chipset is better for / targeted towards business desktops.*


----------



## newhere (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there any motherboard that you recommend with H87 chipset + Wi-fi + Bluetooth? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Cilus (Mar 29, 2014)

There are some Zotac mini atx boards available but the price will be higher. You can buy some Wifi dongles from brands like Asus, TPLink within Rs 700.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

newhere said:


> Is there any motherboard that you recommend with H87 chipset + Wi-fi + Bluetooth?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI. although it is recommended to buy separate adapters rather than going with those costly mobo as suggested by cilus.


----------



## newhere (Mar 30, 2014)

Cilus said:


> There are some Zotac mini atx boards available but the price will be higher. You can buy some Wifi dongles from brands like Asus, TPLink within Rs 700.


Thank You Cilus. Any suggestions for bluetooth?



rijinpk1 said:


> gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI. although it is recommended to buy separate adapters rather than going with those costly mobo as suggested by cilus.


How costly does this motherboard work out to? I was unable to find reliable prices in INR for this?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2014)

newhere said:


> Thank You Cilus. Any suggestions for bluetooth?
> 
> 
> How costly does this motherboard work out to? I was unable to find reliable prices in INR for this?



you may have to import which incurs additional cost. ask in local pc shops first.


----------



## newhere (Jun 2, 2014)

Last time I asked for advice on this here,I could not go ahead and buy my system. Could any of you be kind and go through my requirements and suggest a configuration that I can buy this week from SP Road, Bangalore or Online? Is there any movement in hardware prices? Or are they expected to?

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 

Ans:
1.No gaming needs 
2. Some amount of Video, amateur photography/Image editing
3. HD Video and good quality music playback
4. A few Statistical Packages like Matlab, Mathematica, SAS, R etc. some of these can use multithreading/CUDA/OpenCL capabilities. I am not sure which do though.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40k excluding Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse. Would need a good UPS as well.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 64 bit /32 bit. Would prefer installing an alternate OS 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 Tb. Looking for a 128GB SSD for OS and applications in addition to standard HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I have a Dell S2240L monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This week (June 1st Week, 2014)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Never built a Desktop before. Done some amount of hardware troubleshooting. Want to assemble by myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore (S.P. Road). Open/prefer online buying provided pricing is right

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am looking for an Intel Build and keen to avoid a GPU if feasible(provided Onboard Intel Graphics will serve my purpose). Looking at at i5+H87 processor+mobo combination. Need a HDMI Out and a VGA out port  to match my Dell S2240L.
Please also provide me options where I can spend best an additional 5k in addition to my budgeted 40k
If online prices are within 1% of local market price, I wouldn't mind buying online via convenience of credit card


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

The configuration suggested by  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] is good and is still one of the best you can get now. 
The new generation of Processors are soon to be released by Intel, so if you want to wait for the newer ones, you may wait. 
however, the rig suggested before by  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]  is really good and serve you right .
dont waste your money on Wifi- included motherboards, you can get USB Wifi and Bluetooth Adapters of brands like TP Link, ASUS etc. as  [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] suggested. 
also, if you think about doing much video and image editing, buy a 8 GB RAM stick now and buy another one later (to be used as 2x8 GB Dual channel) as Video and Image Rendering depends on the amount of available RAM you have.

AFAIK, the integrated graphics are enough for your needs unless you plan on serious Video and Image Editing.


----------



## newhere (Jun 9, 2014)

I have finalized on the following components. The prices quoted below are my best options online.
Are these in line with local market prices? Can you please post the best possible prices for these components?

Intel i5 4570 13200
gigabyte b85 d3h 5450
Kingston hyperx blu 4gbx2
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB 8000
wd blue 1 TB 3899
Antec vp550p 3368
Asus ODD 
Cooler Master n300 3200
Dell s 2240l 8500
APC 600VA UPS 2600

Also does the configuration seem right/good? especially the power supply/ups combination?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

mobo available for 5.2k on snapdeal.  also have a look at AOC i2269vwm and AOC i2369vm monitors. the configuration is good.


----------



## newhere (Jun 9, 2014)

what about local market? Do i stand a chance to get better prices? 

AOC seems to be slightly more costlier. What additional advantages will this give me?

- - - Updated - - -

Intel i5 4570 processor 13350 snapdeal

b85 gigabyte 5202 snapdeal

kingston 8gbx1 4534.68 snapdeal

wd blue 1tb 3845 amazon.in

Samsung pro 840 128gb 8020 snapdeal/Flipkart/primeabgb

antec vp550p 3368 snapdeal

cooler master n300 3250 smcinternational

dell s2240l 8500 snapdeal

APC-BX600CI-IN Backup Power Supply 2620 snapdeal

53743.68

Last Minute advice?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

prices are good. you will get ups cheaper.
AOC is better. it is not glossy and comes with all the cables like hdmi,dvi etc(i2369vm version. not sure of the other).AOC uses better ips technology called AH-IPS and has lower refresh rate than dell s2240l. you can inquire in local shops.anyway those prices are not bad either.


----------



## newhere (Jun 9, 2014)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] Thanks a lot for all the help... ( I need some more help! let me say hand holding)
I will try and see if my budget allows the perks of an AOC monitor

Intel i5 4570- snapdeal lists 3 separate items. I don't see a difference between them. Can you spot any?

Intel 3.2 GHz LGA1150 4570 i5 4th Generation Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA1150 4570 i5 4th Generation Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Intel 3.2 GHz LGA1150 4570 i5 4th Generation Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com

Similarly for RAM, Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) is what I am going with.I am foregoing the dual channel benefits of 4GBx2. Also this is Hyper X and *NOT Hyper X blu*. Pardon the ignorance, is this a difference to worry about?

For this there are 4 items listed on Snapdeal. Aren't they the same?

Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Kingston HyperX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (KHX1600C10D3B1/8G) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/kingston-hyperx-ddr3-8-gb/380985320
*www.snapdeal.com/product/kingston-hyperx-ddr3-8-gb/669278068


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

it is the same i5 4570. different sellers and hence different quotes.
the picture shows blue color and hence it should be blue. but dont trust them. the picture may be false. there is also a red one. dont worry .both are same except the color. get the  cheapest of them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Spoiler






newhere said:


> what about local market? Do i stand a chance to get better prices?
> 
> AOC seems to be slightly more costlier. What additional advantages will this give me?
> 
> ...






Intel i5 4570 processor 13350 snapdeal

b85 gigabyte 5202 snapdeal

kingston 8gbx1 4534.68 snapdeal

wd blue 1tb 3845 amazon.in

Samsung 840 EVO 250gb 10020 flipkart/onlyssd

antec vp550p 3368 snapdeal

cooler master n300 3250 smcinternational

dell s2240l 8500 snapdeal

APC-BX600CI-IN Backup Power Supply 2620 snapdeal

Total -55,763.68


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Jun 10, 2014)

^^ this! you will see no difference between an EVO and pro. I have had an awesome experience with both and its hard to tell the difference in real life. Even the benchmarks are pretty close after the latest firmwares.  for a 1000-1500 bucks more a 250GB EVO is a much more value buy than a 128gb PRO.


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel i5 4570 processor 13350 snapdeal
> 
> b85 gigabyte 5202 snapdeal
> 
> ...





2kool2btrue said:


> ^^ this! you will see no difference between an EVO and pro. I have had an awesome experience with both and its hard to tell the difference in real life. Even the benchmarks are pretty close after the latest firmwares.  for a 1000-1500 bucks more a 250GB EVO is a much more value buy than a 128gb PRO.




Alas! I guess I went ahead a little too early... anyways Thank You! 

Some of the components have been delivered. And unfortunately the cabinet is coming by slow Surface transport. Just hope it arrives in time for me to check if all components are working fine before the 7 day return window.

All the components so far have come in factory sealed packs. 
The WD Internal hard drive has been delivered in a sealed polythene bag within a not sealed unbranded cardboard box. I am assuming that is normal.

Any further advice?

I understand that the 2 most tricky areas during assembly are 
1. Seating the heat sink/fan onto the processor + motherboard
2. Preventing ESD from frying circuits on your motherboard.

I can use some advice.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> Alas! I guess I went ahead a little too early... anyways Thank You!
> 
> Some of the components have been delivered. And unfortunately the cabinet is coming by slow Surface transport. Just hope it arrives in time for me to check if all components are working fine before the 7 day return window.
> 
> ...



1. Really easy. Place the processor in the cutout by matching the symbol on the processor and motherboard. Lock it in.  See the motherboard manual for details. Next align the pins of the heat sink to the holes, set it firmly, push the pins in, rotate the plastic tops. Refer to manual for details
2. For ESD just touch the ground terminal or the ground with your screw driver. Don't assemble on a carpet. Be bare footed you will be fine.


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 1. Really easy. Place the processor in the cutout by matching the symbol on the processor and motherboard. Lock it in.  See the motherboard manual for details. Next align the pins of the heat sink to the holes, set it firmly, push the pins in, rotate the plastic tops. Refer to manual for details
> 2. For ESD just touch the ground terminal or the ground with your screw driver. Don't assemble on a carpet. Be bare footed you will be fine.



Within the cutout there would me micro circuits I assume that complete the circuit between the processor and the motherboard. Hence again I should not be touching anything that remotely looks like a circuit to avoid shorting something. Is that right?

Also for assembly surface, how does a plastic table sound? (Nilkamal types  )

I am really nervous. Please excuse ignorant and stupid questions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

dont touch the gold part, both on the cpu and the mobo.
i recommend you to watch the newegg's assembling video on youtube (part 2)


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont touch the gold part, both on the cpu and the mobo.
> i recommend you to watch the newegg's assembling video on youtube (part 2)



On my list now... Been watching a few assembly videos and reading several tutorials.. Thats all I can do until my cabinet arrives 

- - - Updated - - -

Few more doubts

1. I have Windows 7 32-bit installer on a external hdd. I would be creating a bootable USB Flash drive or a bootable disc of the same. I understand 64-bit can better exploit my hardware. But I am stuck with 32 bit for now. The mobo manual says "Due to Windows 32-bit OS limitation, when more than 4GB of physical memory is installed, the actual memory size displayed will be less than the size of the physical memory installed."

I should still be able to see 8GB being identified in the BIOS and the entire 8GB RAM (single channel) that  I am using would be utilized while running Windows 7 32-bit. Am I right?

2. I do not yet have  a PS/2 mouse and keyboard. I have a Logitech Wireless Mouse and Keyboard. Will the BIOS have drivers/identify the USB Wireless Mouse and keyboard and let me input keystrokes and mouse clicks?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

you need to use 64 bit os if you have 4gb or higher amount of ram. otherwise the remaining ram will not be usable until you install 64 bit os. you wont be able to use your whole 8gb ram in a 32 bit os!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> On my list now... Been watching a few assembly videos and reading several tutorials.. Thats all I can do until my cabinet arrives
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1. No, only 4GB will be utilized.
2. Yes there will be. 

Avoid touching anything of the circuit if possible.


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 1. No, only 4GB will be utilized.
> 2. Yes there will be.
> 
> Avoid touching anything of the circuit if possible.



I guess you are saying if I am using 2 4GB sticks only 1 4GB will be utilized. Or is it that 4GB out of my single 8GB stick will be utilized?



rijinpk1 said:


> you need to use 64 bit os if you have 4gb or higher amount of ram. otherwise the remaining ram will not be usable until you install 64 bit os. you wont be able to use your whole 8gb ram in a 32 bit os!



So is the solution for me (I have a single 8GB RAM) to go for a 64-bit OS? (Any hints where I can find one? ) Been a decade since I played around with software or hardware


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> I guess you are saying if I am using 2 4GB sticks only 1 4GB will be utilized. Or is it that 4GB out of my single 8GB stick will be utilized?
> 
> 
> 
> So is the solution for me (I have a single 8GB RAM) to go for a 64-bit OS? (Any hints where I can find one? ) Been a decade since I played around with software or hardware



Its a limitation of 32bit OS that it can only use max 4GB of memory regardless of number of sticks installed.
To use your 8 gigs RAM fully you will have to go the 64bit way. You will have to buy it buddy.
For other sources our reaction will be


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> I guess you are saying if I am using 2 4GB sticks only 1 4GB will be utilized. Or is it that 4GB out of my single 8GB stick will be utilized?



it doesn't matter the number of sticks you installed,but being a 32 bit os, the maximum memory it can support is 2^32 = 4GB since the address space is just 32 bits. but if you are able to try further more, then you can make your 32 bit os to use more than 4gb of ram. this is because the additional address space provided by the PAE(page address extension) on supported cpus(newer one does) which makes the address space 36 bits long and hence the os will support upto 2^36 bytes of memory . *www.digit.in/forum/redirect-to/?redirect=*forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=960087 . i dont recommend the hassles though. 



> So is the solution for me (I have a single 8GB RAM) to go for a 64-bit OS? (Any hints where I can find one? ) Been a decade since I played around with software or hardware



you better get 64 bit os .


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

Ok.. Point taken on the 64-bit OS. 

I have another issue. I ordered Kingston Hyper X blu (*www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C10D3b1_8G.pdf) The seller delivered Hyper X Fury(*www.kingston.com/datasheets/HX316C10F_8.pdf) read from news that Hyper X Fury replaces the Blu lineup. Can this cause me any issues?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hyper x fury specs look awesome. Max freq 1866. But the Gigabyte board supports up to 1600 only. And check the bill. If there is a name mismatch it may cause RMA problem


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

The Bill/Retail Invoice is also awesome. Just says KINGSTON HYPERX DDR3 8GB(1X8GB) PC RAM qty =1 Rate =5123 Amount = 5123...
I paid 4535/-


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> The Bill/Retail Invoice is also awesome. Just says KINGSTON HYPERX DDR3 8GB(1X8GB) PC RAM qty =1 Rate =5123 Amount = 5123...
> I paid 4535/-



Snapdeal does that. Bill amount is higher in 70 percent cases than what one pays. Is the serial number mentioned?


----------



## newhere (Jun 12, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 1. No, only 4GB will be utilized.
> 2. Yes there will be.
> 
> Avoid touching anything of the circuit if possible.





nomad47 said:


> Snapdeal does that. Bill amount is higher in 70 percent cases than what one pays. Is the serial number mentioned?



The serial number is not mentioned.. would it create issues if RMA needs arise?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

newhere said:


> The serial number is not mentioned.. would it create issues if RMA needs arise?



May be. [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] may be able to help you out.


----------



## newhere (Jun 14, 2014)

*Assembly Issues Anticipated /Help Needed *
The Case Cooler Master N300 has a mounting bracket for a 2.5" SSD as per my reading of the specifications. (Case not yet delivered) I should be able to connect the SSD with this mouting bracket. Am I right?


Also the GA-B85M-D3H motherboard has 5 holes for attaching the motherboard to the Case via Standoffs. (visual observation without opening the motherboard's anti-static wrapper. Or are there more?

*Snapdeal /Buying Issues*
I should be able to install and run the OS normally on the SSD without a slave hard disk for now. Or would 128GB SSD pose a problem? I see a issue with the extra HDD that I have ordered (I ordered WD10EZEX i.e., WD Blue while seller shipped WD10EZRX i.e., WD Green) and might need to send it back for a refund/replacement.

The seller shipped Kingston Fury 8GB RAM without the invoice mentioning model or serial number. I have raised an issue with Snapdeal regarding this and am pressing for a refund. I will buy 4GBX2 locally (SP Road) so it will let me install Win 7 32 bit for now with 4GB. Or is the limit slightly lesser than 4GB?



Considering the issues with snapdeal I have faced till now, I am little nervous about 3 other components delivered till now.

1. PrimeABGB shipped 128GB Samsung PRO SSD. Factory sealm intact. Invoice mentions model number but not serial number. To be fair one can't see the serial number without opening up the factory seal. I have anyway asked Snapdeal to issue a Invoice with the serial number.

2. and 3. Intel i5 4570 and GA-B85M-D3H shipped by Navkar computers, Chennai. Factory seal intact. Both invoices carry Serial Number.  Since both products have valid invoices and factory seals intact; if any issues crop up I guess its a warranty issue here on. 

Should I anticipate any other issues with these 3 products through Snapdeal platform. There is only a 7 day window for return/replacement from receipt of goods and hence I ask.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

newhere said:


> *Assembly Issues Anticipated /Help Needed *
> The Case Cooler Master N300 has a mounting bracket for a 2.5" SSD as per my reading of the specifications. (Case not yet delivered) I should be able to connect the SSD with this mouting bracket. Am I right?



yeah..



> Also the GA-B85M-D3H motherboard has 5 holes for attaching the motherboard to the Case via Standoffs. (visual observation without opening the motherboard's anti-static wrapper. Or are there more?



you can simply open the package and see. why are you so afraid?



> *Snapdeal /Buying Issues*
> I should be able to install and run the OS normally on the SSD without a slave hard disk for now. Or would 128GB SSD pose a problem? I see a issue with the extra HDD that I have ordered (I ordered WD10EZEX i.e., WD Blue while seller shipped WD10EZRX i.e., WD Green) and might need to send it back for a refund/replacement.



definitely ask for a replacement.


> The seller shipped Kingston Fury 8GB RAM without the invoice mentioning model or serial number. I have raised an issue with Snapdeal regarding this and am pressing for a refund. I will buy 4GBX2 locally (SP Road) so it will let me install Win 7 32 bit for now with 4GB. Or is the limit slightly lesser than 4GB?



limit will be always less than 4gb . you wont be able to utilise it fully. upgrade to 64 bit asap.


----------



## newhere (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turns out I was unnecessarily paranoid. Build went well. Single POST beep and successful BIOS launch on first attempt.
Upgraded to Win 8.1 64 bit

Returned the Internal HDD and refund initiated. Hence system currently only has a 128GB SSD for Storage. I am looking for a way to turn off the weekly defragmentation process. (I remember reading somewhere that Defragmentation can be bad for SSDs)

Also launched the WIN Sat tool to get the Windows Experience Index scores. Getting zeros in the output xml for some reason. 

Only real 'issue' I saw is that BIOS shows RAM running at 1333.xxMHz instead of 1600MHz. I read somewhere (toms hardware I guess) that I have to manually set / change  XMP profile in BIOS for it to run at 1600MHz. Not rushing into this yet. 

  [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION], [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION], [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION], @bavusani, @2kool2btrue - Thank you very much!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Its really easy. Just go into BIOS and in memory tab select XMP or extreme memory profile.


----------



## newhere (Jun 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Its really easy. Just go into BIOS and in memory tab select XMP or extreme memory profile.



Thanks again... Is the default 1333MHz or something?

And between I have a signature now!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

newhere said:


> Thanks again... Is the default 1333MHz or something?
> 
> And between I have a signature now!



Yes. Default is 1333 MHz.
And btw congrats for the new PC and signature 
Happy gaming and post pics.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

newhere said:


> Thanks again... Is the default 1333MHz or something?
> 
> And between I have a signature now!



pics requested!


----------



## newhere (Jun 24, 2014)

Will post pics soon


----------

